# fish lake lake trout



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

im going to fish lake for the first time this sunday to fish for big lake trout (which i've never done) and was wondering if anyone could give me some pointers on how to fish for them? Also, can you still catch the big ones with one of those small ice fishing poles or would it be wise to use a thicker ice pole and if so where do you get them?


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

Also, does anyone know if you can get a car to the lake right now by sunday? I totaled my truck and we were thinking about driving a car there.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

As of right now the only thing you can get to Fishlake is a Snowmobile!!! The road is currently CLOSED. They have Front end loaders up there trying to clear the road. They are hoping to be to Lakeside by sometime tonight or tomorrow. 

My thoughts....do not take a car.


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

thanks for the info FLEH...does anyone know where to look on the internet for road conditions at fishlake? The roads should be cleared up by Sunday but want to make sure before going.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.utahcommuterlink.com/PDFContent/EmergencyAlert.pdf?rand=1355238250

Not even going to invite me? :evil: Thanks pal. Going to have Rich kick you in the tenders next time he sees ya! :twisted:


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Chub meat on a 4" glow tube on a 1/4 ounce jig would be a suggestion. Plus fish dilligently from just before dawn to about an hour after. Don't know what rod you have, but some braid with a 3' -12# flouro leader would help you get bit and a good hookset at 60-80' feet deep.


----------

